# Anyone else here not drink alcohol?



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't really care for alcohol.  Not to say I never drink, but I find little enjoyment in it.  I don't like beer--(or liquid bread, as I like to call it) and wine doesn't taste so great to me. A mixed fruity drink is ok, but usually leaves me sleepy and silly.  I'd rather spend those calories on a cookie!  But sometimes I feel odd being the only one passing up alcohol at dinners and parties.  Most people I know enjoy a drink now and then.  Anyone else like me?


----------



## hpgoodboy (Nov 15, 2011)

Same here. I don't drink alcohol.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*raises hand*

and what annoys people is that i don't drive, so i can't be the designated driver.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep, me too. Same as you...I'd rather spend the calories on a cookie too! I feel like a prude passing up drinks sometimes, but I just don't enjoy them, so why partake if I don't enjoy it. There are too many desserts out there to waste calories on liquids!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

now i want a cookie.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

scarlet said:


> now i want a cookie.


Me too! All the calories I didn't have today drinking should be used on a cookie!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> Me too! All the calories I didn't have today drinking should be used on a cookie!


or ice cream.

or a milk and cookies ice cream shake...


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I do not drink for religious reasons (Bahai) but I agree on the useless calories thing. If I am going to gain some weight, I want to at least remember how I got fat.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

No booze for 'da Cat.....rather lap milk (...and yes, cookies go well with that....)


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

I don't like it. I don't like the way it tastes, or the effects, which usually mean depressed and a disturbed night's sleep.

Strange thing is, my brother and my sister and my dad all drink, though my mother doesn't. I suppose I took after her. Apparently, it's genetic (according to some documentary I watched).


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I hardly drink alcohol either. I hate beer. I used to be in a book group & I'd have half a glass of white Zinfandel over the course of several hours. The last time I had a drink was in June. Went out to dinner w/a friend & had a chocolate martini-now _that_ was good! Tasted like dessert for sure! But yeah, if I have 2-3 drinks a year that's alot.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I very rarely drink. I've got tumors on my adrenal glands and my endocrinologist doesn't like me to drink often. I figure it's prolly best since we've got 2 autistic kids and I need to be on my toes most of the time.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I rarely drink alcohol.  Can't get beer past the nose and just never really found any enjoyment in other types. I too would rather get my calories from something I enjoy and will remember enjoying.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Rarely drink it, but am not a teetotaler.  While in Quebec I was given some ice cider, and liked it so well I bought some to bring home with me, unheard-of for me!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

twenty-two drank a couple of times with friends. used to have a glass of wine here and there. Don't really do any of those  things anymore. The one beer I had I spat it back up. the last time I played beer pong, my friends let get away with coke. That night I already clarified I was not drink. Yet again I left the party early as things got out of hand for me ....as they ususally do.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Tried it a bit when I was younger and just never could see the appeal.  Don't like the taste, don't like the side effects and don't need the extra calories.  So there's no appeal at all for me.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't drink alcohol....but I do have a beer belly. Unfair.


----------



## Kim Sheard (Nov 13, 2011)

I have never had much more than a sip of alcohol - which confirmed to me that I don't like the taste. Never went through that teenage rebellion phase where you force yourself to drink it until it grows on you. And while I don't have an issue with the fact I don't drink, I do find it annoying when someone else finds out I don't drink and shoves theirs in my face saying, "Come on, just have one sip!" The fact I don't drink should not be seen as a challenge, people! Do I walk around trying to force you to eat brussel sprouts (or any other vegetable you may detest) just because I happen to like them?


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Kim Sheard said:


> The fact I don't drink should not be seen as a challenge, people! Do I walk around trying to force you to eat brussel sprouts (or any other vegetable you may detest) just because I happen to like them?


I couldn't agree more! I may indulge in 1 or 2 alcoholic drinks per year. I don't think I've actually had any so far in 2011. I am so tired of people trying to convince me to have a drink. When I was younger , and into the clubbing scene, I used to drink more but even then I would spend most nights just drinking Coke. I've never been drunk in my life!

Every Tuesday, I have lunch the guys I work with ( I am the only female in the Office). The first few times they would all try and buy me drinks but finally, after several weeks, they got the message and now just buy me a coke with no argument.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Actually, I love the taste of a foamy Newcastle Brown Ale or fruity red wine, BUT it doesn't like me. My chronic muscle pain kicks in the next day and my head is foggy. Apparently I don't metabolize it well, so life is much better without. No problem. Just hand me a Coke with a lime in it and I'm happy!


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

Me. I turned 44 last week, and I've only been under the influence twice in my life (once when I was 15, just before we emigrated from Spain, and once after I finished school at age 18.)

I may have a beer or a glass of wine once or twice a year, but I never developed a taste for it. I prefer coffee or tea.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't drink alcoholic beverages, never have. All that stuff tasted horrible. I never gave a darn what my peer group thought about such things, so I never started drinking _or_ smoking. I don't feel any discomfort about being at parties where everyone else is drinking (unless I'm riding with them and they try to drive).

Mike


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Do I walk around trying to force you to eat brussel sprouts 
Yum - I don't understand why others don't like brussel sprouts.

Back to the subject of the OP.

I once drank very heavily - wasn't an alcoholic (thank God).
But I still enjoy a Guiness or a Killian's Red (beer).
And I enjoy selective wines (don't like most though).
And I drink so seldom that most people think I am a non-drinker.
We through out most of any bottle of wine that we open.
Had an open bottle of Sherry for 15 years - had to through most of it out.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Do I walk around trying to force you to eat brussel sprouts
> Yum - I don't understand why others don't like brussel sprouts.


I won't go so far as to say I love 'em, but I think Brussels sprouts are tastey once in awhile. I ate them a lot when I was a private in the Army, and when I ate in college cafeterias, where they served them often (I always assumed it was because Brussels sprouts are cheap, though don't know that). But I thought they were good. Of course, I really do like broccoli, so I may just be weird....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

In my youth   I drank quite a bit. I never had to force myself to like it though. I loved beer and some mixed drinks. I had access to the best beer in the World, Bavaria  

Later, I started drinking some wine. Now I still like the taste of beer, but it gets me so bloated now that I don't enjoy that part of it anymore, so I rarely drink it. Now I can treat myself once in a while to some german import beer and not cry over the the price. 

I still drink red wines, but also not as much as I used too. The older I get, the less my body seems to like alcohol, so I listen to it. Used to be I drank a nice glass of red every day, now every few days. When I have to take certain meds, I wont touch it at all. Not worth it. 

I guess when one gets to the point where its not enjoyable anymore, then one asks the question, whats the point. 

It just seems like lately everything going in my body I feel now. When I was younger, I could drink and eat anything I wanted. Aging is not for sissies.   And I am not even that old yet. If it keeps going like that, I'll be on a diet of oatmeal and water


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

a 2 oz glass of plum wine once a year is the extent of my alcohol consumption, and I barely finish it. Dh is not a drinker either.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

soyfrank said:


> I don't drink alcohol....but I do have a beer belly. Unfair.


You see it is possible to gain weight without drink...LOL I don't like drink much anymore. I was never a heavy drinker, but used to like occasional drink. For some reason, I don't enjoy lately...


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

And I thought I was the odd one out.

No, I had a drink at a wedding several years back and didn't like it. Tried a cigarette too and didn't like it. So why force myself to do something I don't like just to fit in? It never made much sense to me.

As a result, I very rarely have any of my characters drink either. In fact, I inserted one guy having a beer well after finishing the story because I thought most "normal" people would.

Joyce


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a glass of wine occasionally, but I'm very picky about what wines I like.  I do not care for the sweet stuff.  
I am always the designated driver when friends go on wine tasting trips.  
If I had to chose between a pastry or an alcoholic beverage I'm going to chose the pastry every time.  
deb


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I rarely drink...less than once a year. I'm not anti-alcohol or anything, and I do love a few boozy beverages, but it rarely occurs to me. 

I suspect my raging diet soda addiction will kill me before alcohol ever does


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Neither DH or I drink.  We saw/see too much alcoholism on both sides of the family to want to drink anything alcoholic.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Do I walk around trying to force you to eat brussel sprouts
> Yum - I don't understand why others don't like brussel sprouts.


For some of us this may be to one of those bitter chemicals that some of us can taste and some cannot. I like broccoli but not brussel sprouts.


geoffthomas said:


> ...
> And I drink so seldom that most people think I am a non-drinker.
> ...


This is true for both DH and me.

Over the past decades I have tried different types of alcohol; some I like and some I don't. I do not like most beers but have found a few ales that I like. I like many ciders. When I was in Sri Lanka, I found I really liked ginger beer (non alcoholic).  White wines are OK but most red wines give me a headache. When I was in Scotland I tried a few single malt whiskies and learned that Glenmorangie is my favorite. (I drink alcohol most often when I am traveling as I like to try the local drinks but one drink is usually my limit.) But most times, I would much rather drink tea or even just plain water.

Edit to correct spelling.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't drink alcohol either for a combo of reasons. Family history on both sides of the Tree, for religious reasons, and I don't think anyone wants to see that side of me that I don't want to let out if I ever did get drunk.

I don't care about fitting in, and I really get annoyed with people (well, when I was in my 20's) who kept trying to pressure me to do it, and kept asking me why I didn't. I eventually gave up trying to defend myself and stopped getting myself into those conversations.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't drink but I have this odd obsession with the more romanticized aspects of beer and wine.  I've never found a beer I liked, but I've always been fascinated with things like Oktoberfest, and breweries (I love the smell of the hops boiling away at the Anheuser brewery in Williamsburg), and I have quite the collection of steins (even after half of them broke during a shelf mishap).  I also really love the whole idea of working on a vineyard and have a wine barrel as a nightstand.  I will sometimes drink wine, but I'd say maybe once or twice a year, beyond that I don't drink.

Thankfully nobody has really made a big deal of me not drinking, I guess I have the right friends, but I've never understood why people go out with the specific goal of getting blindingly drunk every night.  It does make me feel like the odd person out sometimes, especially when I was working in the restaurant industry.  I don't smoke or drink, and literally -everyone- seemed to be getting drunk every night after work and a good percent of them smoked like chimneys and then an alarming percent of those smoked things you can be arrested for.  I especially don't understand why cooks smoke, but all of them did... you'd think it'd interfere with their palates.

I'm not one of those high and mighty people that tell people off for smoking and drinking, I just get my unsweetened iced tea and keep to myself.  I just really don't understand it.  But then there are people who don't understand me being excited over and spending hours playing a video game.  We all have our vices and hobbies and ways to pass the time I guess.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have never been a big fan.  I rarely drink, and if I do, I drink maybe one and then stop.  For example, beer has never been anything I have ever enjoyed drinking or craved.  I know some people who love beer, but to me it was never a big thing.  I sometimes drink wine and have been known to drink a rum and Coke once in a blue moon.

I have never been drunk nor high.  I was always the designated driver in college.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not alone!  I certainly wasn't an angel in college, but I never enjoyed drinking and finally asked myself, "Why am I doing this?"  It just seems like something so many people really enjoy (not necessarily getting drunk, but just enjoying a glass of wine) and I feel a bit weird that I don't.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't drink either.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Another non-drinker here. Just don't like the taste and am basically too cheap to spend the kind of money it would take to find something I liked.
Put me on the cookie list.  Now there are calories that make sense.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

So, if there are, say 50,000 KB members......and 40 of us have admitted that we do not drink....Do that mean the other 49,960 are falling down drunks??


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I've only been drunk once in my life and I was ten years old at the time.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I did the (mostly) usual weekend partying -- without going really overboard -- in my late teens/early twenties (legal drinking age didn't change from 18 to 21 until I was 21), but for the last probably 25 years, having 3-4 drinks a month was a big month; just socially after work occasionally.

After being diagnosed with liver disease this summer, I imagine even that small level of drinking will go away.  Doubt I'll miss it much.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't drink.  The main reason is religion (LDS aka "Mormon"), but I have family members whose actions suggest that I would not behave very well if I did drink.  Of course, DH's fav story about me is the time I discovered that Merci brand choc covered cherries in Germany have brandy inside.  That was the 1st and last time I had alcohol.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My son said one time I'd rather spend my money on my hobbies than my habits.  
deb


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

drenee said:


> My son said one time I'd rather spend my money on my hobbies than my habits.
> deb


Ooh, that's an awesome quote!


----------



## Shana Norris (May 31, 2011)

I don't drink because I don't like the taste of alcohol. I've tried various different drinks, even some very expensive wine at a very nice restaurant, and no. I can't stand the alcohol taste. It's way too strong, very bitter and not good at all. Whenever people try to convince me that I'll like whatever drink they love, I always say I might like it...if they take the alcohol out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I drink like a fish! 

Well, no, not really, but I do enjoy a fine beer -- ales, bitters or stouts, preferably, though I'll do a pilsner or lager if I want something lighter.  Real Ale is the best -- it doesn't leave you with a head even though it's got a higher alcohol content -- but it's hard to find in the US.

I keep beer in the house, and have one every so often, usually in the afternoon, almost always while watching football, sometimes of an evening.  

I do NOT drink American big brewery beers -- to me, there's no flavor. We lived in England for three years and it taught me what good beer was! I like a number of the smaller 'craft' brewed varieties -- am willing to try just about anything once, but that doesn't mean I will ever have it again.  I've been known to pour out a bottle of beer after tasting it because it was so bad. (WHY do they insist on putting pumpkin and strawberry in beer?  And what's with the lime in Corona -- it's fine on its own, I think.  But I digress.)

We go out with friends almost every Sunday -- I usually have a beer or two with dinner. . . .DH rarely drinks so he drives home.  Most of the folks we're with don't order alcohol either. . . .'sokay by me.

Wine I can give or take. . .depends on the wine and depends on the food I'm having it with.  

I've been known to enjoy a shot of Irish Whiskey now and then as well. . .on the rocks.  Or if I'm looking for some warming up, it's good in a mug of hot chocolate or strong tea.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Not meaning to entice anyone who does not drink.
If you don't - good for you.  Not that I think it is a bad thing, but drinking alcoholic beverages is not a necessity of life.
However is the only thing that has stopped you was the taste.......try Kahlua and creme or Bailey's Irish Creme - just like a milk shake. To offset this suggestion, I would ask that you watch the dated movie "Days of Wine and Roses".  The female lead starts this way and ruins her life because of alcohol.  
As I say I am not trying to entice anyone......I believe that knowledge is power.  If you know about it then you can deal with it.
There are many alcoholic drinks that are very "nice".  Don't do them if you do not want the alcoholic effects.

Just sayin......


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

My husband & I decided about 25 years ago we really didn't need to consume alcohol to have a good time.  Plus it saves money.  Unfortunately alot of our friends couldn't understand this & stopped inviting us to go out with them.  They would ask why we weren't drinking (alcohol) ie: Are you in an AA program?.  We never said anything about what or how much they drank.  They just didn't get it, thought we were weird.  They even stopped coming to our rather large (250+) get to gethers in the fall, after we asked that they not bring alcohol.  Oh well, their loss.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Lisa Scott said:


> Anyone else like me?


I can't have alcohol because it interacts badly with my medication. But even when I used to be allowed it, I wasn't a big fan - I just had the occasional strawberry margarita with my dinner. They're so fruity you can't really taste the alcohol, which is probably the only reason I liked them.


----------



## VKScott (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as everyone here. My wife and I will have _a_ drink if offered at a gathering, but we don't drink alcohol at home. Too expensive, too many calories (we're also both on diets), and we just don't find habitually drinking fun anymore.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Karen said:


> My husband & I decided about 25 years ago we really didn't need to consume alcohol to have a good time. Plus it saves money. Unfortunately alot of our friends couldn't understand this & stopped inviting us to go out with them. They would ask why we weren't drinking (alcohol) ie: Are you in an AA program?. We never said anything about what or how much they drank. They just didn't get it, thought we were weird. They even stopped coming to our rather large (250+) get to gethers in the fall, after we asked that they not bring alcohol. Oh well, their loss.


We had the same experience.
Some friends did not come over anymore when we stopped "supplying" alcohol at our place. We thought that if we weren't having any it didn't make any sense to be buying a lot. And plus we didn't want to be responsible for anyone drinking and driving. And of course we weren't any fun when we were at their places. So those friends faded away.


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I used to spend LOTS of time in bars drinking, but no more. I don't have a taste for it any longer. Occassionally have a beer.



T.L. Haddix said:


> See, I do love cigarettes. Nasty habit, expensive, hate smoke, but I love cigarettes. I grew up in a household with heavy smokers, and for about six months when I was 19, I smoked. I got hooked because I would light my Mom's cigarettes for her. She had motor skills issues because of the metastases from her - you guessed it - lung cancer. You would think that I wouldn't smoke. But I got hooked, and fast. I got up to a half-pack a day, and started developing a cough. I knew then that I could either choose to die from smoking or choose to live. I put the smokes down, and let me tell you, at age 35 now, I still crave them.
> 
> If I could smoke and not have it affect my health, I'd do it in a heartbeat. I've even seriously thought about getting one of those water vapor cigarette things and just using it for the simulation of smoking. I don't care about the nicotine, I just want to smoke. I've even been known to cut straws in half and 'pretend' they're cigarettes. How sad is that?


TL Haddix, I quit smoking in April after over 30yrs of smoking. I used an ecigarette, and LOVE it. I don't need it anymore, but I love the act of inhaling and blowing (flavored and nicotine free) "smoke", so I still may pick it up every week or so. I understand your sadness, lol.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol! Well, guess I have to stand up for the drinkers! It isn't alcohol I love, it is the taste of good wine. I always drink a glass with dinner and I cook with it, too. I enjoy a glass or 2 before bed. I love matching wines with food. It is the only beverage that was created to go with food. The buzz doesn't matter and I rarely get one. It is all about the the taste.


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

Very rarely, maybe once a year on my birthday I'll have a glass of white wine..can't drink red wine because it gives me migraines.  Don't like mixed drinks, beer, or the after effects (why did I think this was fun when I was in my 20s?)..Like my son thinks its fun to go to a haunted house at Halloween... Why would he pay to be scared when I can scare him for free?!


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I don't think I count since I would need a fake ID to drink for a couple of years still.
I have tried alcohol and I doubt my 21st birthday will be changing anything. I am addicted to my Dr Pepper, preferably the stuff with real sugar!


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

My husband doesn't drink and is always given a hard time by co-workers at office parties.  I have no idea why grown adults take it upon themselves to care whether or not my husband is drinking.   I appreciate having a designated driver for life because I very much enjoy a glass of wine, a beer, or a few of each.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

MsBea said:


> Like my son thinks its fun to go to a haunted house at Halloween... Why would he pay to be scared when I can scare him for free?!


I love that.
deb


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Are you kidding?  I slur my words enough as it is without a drink.  Good thing I was a mass communication major in college.  But yeah, I'm one of the few that's never had a drop of alcohol.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Are you kidding? I slur my words enough as it is without a drink. Good thing I was a mass communication major in college. But yeah, I'm one of the few that's never had a drop of alcohol.


Wow, NEVER had a drop? You don't meet many people who can say that. I just don't care for it, and I feel like an oddball sometimes. Glad to hear I'm not the only one! Thanks for sharing, everyone.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> Wow, NEVER had a drop? You don't meet many people who can say that. I just don't care for it, and I feel like an oddball sometimes. Glad to hear I'm not the only one! Thanks for sharing, everyone.


well, you may be an oddball, but not because you don't drink.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

scarlet said:


> well, you may be an oddball, but not because you don't drink.


Good call. I am indeed.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> Good call. I am indeed.


and that's why we're friends...


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

I was discussing the fine beers of a local brewery here in town with a co-worker, my boss overhearing our conversation says to me "I didn't know you drank beer, gosh, I never had you pegged as a 'drinker...'" as if my enjoyment of beer now and again means I'm a raging alcoholic or something.

I don't understand this idea of a black and white world where you if you do this you are that. 
Just because I enjoy a beer now and again doesn't mean I'm going home beating my wife or terrorizing my neighborhood in my underwear with a lampshade on my head (though it sounds like fun). 

I thinks it's the people with little impulse control who need to go to extremes of abstinence or binging, projecting and imposing their ideas.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

NightGoat said:


> I was discussing the fine beers of a local brewery here in town with a co-worker, my boss overhearing our conversation says to me "I didn't know you drank beer, gosh, I never had you pegged as a 'drinker...'" as if my enjoyment of beer now and again means I'm a raging alcoholic or something.
> 
> I don't understand this idea of a black and white world where you if you do this you are that.
> Just because I enjoy a beer now and again doesn't mean I'm going home beating my wife or terrorizing my neighborhood in my underwear with a lampshade on my head (though it sounds like fun).
> ...


I wasn't suggesting people who drink are bad or are to be classified in some way. I just often find myself in the minority as someone who doesn't like it and doesn't want to drink just to fit in. (In fact, I often feel looked down upon when I'm not enjoying a glass of wine or a beer at a party, like I'm being a party pooper.) I don't not drink because I think it's wrong, it just does nothing for me and I was wondering how many others felt the same way. Hope I haven't offended anyone.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Lisa Scott said:


> "...In fact, I often feel looked down upon when I'm not enjoying a glass of wine or a beer at a party, like I'm being a party pooper..."


Here is the trick I use for those mandatory cocktail parties......order a club soda with a twist of lime, and nurse it through the evening......folks will assume you are enjoying a drink.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Lisa Scott said:


> I wasn't suggesting people who drink are bad or are to be classified in some way. I just often find myself in the minority as someone who doesn't like it and doesn't want to drink just to fit in. (In fact, I often feel looked down upon when I'm not enjoying a glass of wine or a beer at a party, like I'm being a party pooper.) I don't not drink because I think it's wrong, it just does nothing for me and I was wondering how many others felt the same way. Hope I haven't offended anyone.


I do know how you feel. I've had to change friendships because people I knew who got into "other things" and tried with all they're worth to get me into it as well. For whatever reason.

There are extremes on both ends of the spectrum, buts it's those people who feel everyone else is wrong for not doing as they do that get my goat. And this is something that manifests in all areas of life, not just drinking.

I wouldn't worry about those people, they're often not worth considering or at least not that aspect of them.


----------



## Doug Lance (Sep 20, 2010)

I love craft beer. The taste is what I love, not really the alcohol, though it is fun. Give me a German Hefe Weissen and I'm happy.


----------



## Fleurignacois (Sep 17, 2011)

This thread reminds me of when my then 8 year old son came home from school where they had received some anti drugs information.

"Daaaaaad" he said in that way kids have of telegraphing an awkward question "do you drink AL-CO-HOL?"

There was so much disdain in his voice that he may as well have been asking "do you mainline heroin?"


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't drink either.  I just don't like the taste of it.  I'm puzzled by people who do because nothing about it is pleasant.  The weird thing is, of course, than I'm Russian!    My parents had a healthy appetite for vodka when they were younger; now they rarely drink.  But my sister, myself, and my two cousins don't drink alcohol.  We've tried to figure out how it skipped an entire generation!

I always like to say that because I'm don't drink I'm a cheap date - and I put out!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

I drank an unfortunate amount of alcohol my first three years of college.  And then quit just when I turned 21.  Go figure.  Then became a Baha'i (like Danielle, back at page 1), so not drinking became official.

My husband comes from a long line of alcoholics and I am SO grateful he doesn't drink at all and never has.  

I wouldn't preach to anyone because many people are fine with it, but alcohol is very bad for me.


----------



## Dolorous Edd Tollett (May 29, 2011)

I don't drink. I was always one of those people who could easily abstain however when I did drink unfortunate stuff seemed to always happen. Set myself on fire drinking flaming dr. peppers, wrecked someone else's motor cycle, professed my undying love to random strangers, etc...

That is what happens with your basic, ordinary liqour, whiskey, etc. Tequila was a completely different story, I only tried it a couple of times but tequila has the unfortunate side effect of turning everyone around me into an ***hole so I think it best that I leave it alone.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Ha,ha-- I lost thirty pounds on Atkins by slightly UPPING my drinking: having that extra glass of wine after dinner instead of bread during dinner or dessert after.  Atkins is cool that way: you're don't count calories, just carbs.  And white wine has no carbs and red wine has virtually none!  Have kept the weight off, by the way, and it's been something like two years since I began my controlled-carb lifestyle.


----------



## Alessandra Kelley (Feb 22, 2011)

I hate the taste.  It makes me gag.  I don't have any moral objection to alcohol.  Just ... yuck.

I will carefully sip a little wine at Passover.  But even that sweet stuff gets worse and worse with each taste.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

My second glass of wine, and I feel dizzy.

my second mug of beer, and I want to stop.

but the first mug, of a good beer, I enjoy totally. Once a day, not more, and usually in the evenings.

Favorite beers: DAB (german), St. Pauli Girl (German) . . . you know what I mean.
Guinness (Ok)


----------

